# I got it, my little baby



## wing0417 (Aug 12, 2009)

It came to my home a week and very healthy


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 12, 2009)

What species is this?


----------



## Flametorch (Aug 12, 2009)

I THINK a sulcata, though not 100%


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 12, 2009)

no....no spurs. Plus head shape and that black "mustache" are not sulcata characteristics. My curiosity is like, buzzing. Must know....

Plowshare tortoise, Astrochelys yniphora??? I thought those were illegal to keep.....


----------



## Rhyno47 (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like a Plowshare.


----------



## Mochii (Aug 12, 2009)

OOOH reallly cutee!  

- M&M.


----------



## Isa (Aug 13, 2009)

What a cute little babyyy  adorable!
Is he on rabbit pellets? If yes, you should change the substrate because if he eats it, it contains too much protein and it is very dry so it can cause him eye infection.


----------



## harry moma (Aug 13, 2009)

Awww soo cute!! I have a tortoise and he's about 61 years of age.So he's VERY old!!  

But he looks lovely,I bet you will look after him like the mother he never had.


----------



## sazzylouise (Aug 13, 2009)

awww he is so cute soo small too nice colourings too. congratulations


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi wing your have an adorable tortoise but please tell us what kind he is? Like Meg I thought Plowshare tortoise, Astrochelys yniphora. Other places like China they do have Plowshare as pets. Someone just sent me a pic of one that was being sold in a market there.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Aug 13, 2009)

It's a Astrochelys yniphora to me. Really cute one!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 13, 2009)

Astrochelys yniphora is such a cool tortoise. The colors look similar to a sulcata, but the high dome shell shape makes it stand out. When they grow older their "horn" looks really cool, but makes it look a little difficult to eat!


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 13, 2009)

it is a plowshare tortoise they are very rare and expensive they are cool tortoises where did you get it?


----------



## Rhyno47 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah Ive looked online for a Plowshare. Couldn't fnd one. Where did you?


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 13, 2009)

ryanseiler said:


> Yeah Ive looked online for a Plowshare. Couldn't fnd one. Where did you?



i was not 100% sure its plowshare try ploughshare i think thats it


----------



## MeTaLerke (Aug 13, 2009)

It's Ploughshare tortoise or Madagascar Angulated Tortoise or Angonoka


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 13, 2009)

These are not available to the general public in the United States. Even just acquiring a permit for Radiated Tortoise (which is A LOT more common that the Ploughshare) isn't easy or cheap. I don't know anyone with any Ploughshares other than zoos. I know someone who had some a long time ago, but he put them into a breeding program with more potential.

When they are available and you have the correct permits, they are very expensive.

Many of the tortoises in Asia are illegal smuggled into the country and are cheaper there than in the United States or Europe.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Aug 13, 2009)

Here it is the same, it isn't common at al. I don't know anyone who got them, only Zoos. I'm curious where he/she got him from.


----------



## xiaobochu (Aug 13, 2009)

IT IS Angonoka. In China, We call Ango. The price is considered high in China which is about 1,500 USD per baby. But it is very rare to find one. The price of an adult is about a toyota corolla. Ha Ha, I think this tortoise can only be find in Asia.

THIS is the KING OF TORTOISE!!!!

As I know there are a couple adults Ango in Los Angeles. But they are not open to public. They are also some guys want to import them from Singapore and want to sell for $25,000 per baby.


----------



## jhaparth2006 (Aug 14, 2009)

i think the substrate you are using are rabbit pellets..they can be 'not good' if eaten by your tort.please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 14, 2009)

rabbit pellets are to high in protein for most tortoises, also they mold easily, and they tend to keep the enclosure very very dry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 15, 2009)

I used to use alfalfa pellets all the time in the olden days. In my experience the tortoise never ate the pellets, however, it is too dry a substrate for healthy growth. Also, its hard for little babies to walk on it and might cause leg problems.

Yvonne


----------

